# Снова рубцово-спаечный процесс?



## Даша (11 Дек 2007)

Очень сожалею, что на форуме нет специального раздела посвященного послеоперационному восстановлению. nea 

Уважаемые Доктора! Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться в следующих вопросах. 

Насколько вероятно, что после менингорадикулолиза процесс образования, фиксации и компрессии рубцами и спайками нервного корешка может снова иметь место? (если грыже межпозвонкового диска сопутствовал рубцово-спаечный процесс, насколько вероятно его возобновление?)
Существуют ли признаки по которым на ранней стадии рубцово-спаечный процесс можно обнаружить?
Как в послеоперационный период (удаление грыжи диска L5-S1, задний межтеловой спондилодез винтовым титановым имплантатом) определить степень выраженности аутоиммунного воспаления и отека соединительно-тканных образований вокруг пораженного нервного корешка и его оболочек?
Могут ли являться признаками, характеризующими наличие начала реактивно-воспалительного, рубцово-спаечного процесса, сенситизации структур эпидуральной клетчатки: появление симптома Ласега, положительного симптома «кашлевого толчка», спонтанных болей в пояснично-крестцовой области и ноге?
Спасибо.
Буду также очень благодарна, если участники форума расскажут о личном опыте.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Дек 2007)

Даша написал(а):


> Насколько вероятно, что после менингорадикулолиза процесс образования, фиксации и компрессии рубцами и спайками нервного корешка может снова иметь место? (если грыже межпозвонкового диска сопутствовал рубцово-спаечный процесс, насколько вероятно его возобновление?).


Вероятность, однозначно, есть. Говорить  на сколько возможно - очень трудно. Статистику я не встречал.




Даша написал(а):


> Существуют ли признаки по которым на ранней стадии рубцово-спаечный процесс можно обнаружить?


нет, не существуют. Иногда на МРТ при в/в усилении мы видим отек клетчатки. При наличии металла МРТ не выполняют.




Даша написал(а):


> Как в послеоперационный период (удаление грыжи диска L5-S1, задний межтеловой спондилодез винтовым титановым имплантатом) определить степень выраженности аутоиммунного воспаления и отека соединительно-тканных образований вокруг пораженного нервного корешка и его оболочек?


 только по наростанию клинических проявлений.



Даша написал(а):


> Могут ли являться признаками, характеризующими наличие начала реактивно-воспалительного, рубцово-спаечного процесса, сенситизации структур эпидуральной клетчатки: появление симптома Ласега, положительного симптома «кашлевого толчка», спонтанных болей в пояснично-крестцовой области и ноге?


Да, могут. Если только они не сопряжены с синдромом фасеток или травматическим невритом.


----------



## Даша (12 Дек 2007)

Спасибо, Доктор Игорь Зинчук!

Добавлено через 1 час 46 минут 
Уважаемый Доктор Игорь Зинчук! 
Пожалуйста, просмотрите нижеприведенные вопросы, буду очень ждать ответа.

Существуют ли факторы (внешние и внутренние) провоцирующие развитие рубцово-спаечного процесса?

Возможно ли приостановить (остановить) развитие рубцово-спаечного процесса? 

Знаете ли Вы примеры повторного развития данного процесса, чем, если Вам это известно, по Вашему мнению он был спровоцирован.

Сомневаюсь, к какому специалисту обращаться за очной консультацией: возможно ли с неврологом обсуждение данного вопроса, либо вопрос компетенции нейрохирурга? До операции ни неврологи, ни нейрохирурги не предполагали, что данный процесс имеет место. Опасаюсь так же просто задавать подобные вопросы очно, так как неоднократно сталкивалась с неадекватной реакцией на осведомленность.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Дек 2007)

Даша написал(а):


> Существуют ли факторы (внешние и внутренние) провоцирующие развитие рубцово-спаечного процесса?


Процесс генетически детерминирован. По аналогии с келоидным рубцом на коже. Иссечение рубца не гарантирует, что новая операционная рана при заживлении снова не станет тем же келоидным рубцом.


Даша написал(а):


> Возможно ли приостановить (остановить) развитие рубцово-спаечного процесса?


Частично. Можно пробовать хотя бы частично управлять этим процессом. Электрофорез или компрессы с димсексидом и с лидазой, тот же карипаин. Субдуральное введение кортикостероидов. Они "разрыхляют" соединительную ткань.


Даша написал(а):


> Знаете ли Вы примеры повторного развития данного процесса, чем, если Вам это известно, по Вашему мнению он был спровоцирован..


Склонность к образованию спаек является врожденной особенностью организма.


Даша написал(а):


> либо вопрос компетенции нейрохирурга? До операции ни неврологи, ни нейрохирурги не предполагали, что данный процесс имеет место. Опасаюсь так же просто задавать подобные вопросы очно, так как неоднократно сталкивалась с неадекватной реакцией на осведомленность.


Это компетенция нейрохирурга. Если он решит о невозможности дальнейшего лечения, то вас передадут под наблюдение невролога и оформление группы. Тогда это уже будет компетенция невролога. А вы уверенны о наличии спаек? Повтор МРТ был? У меня вызывает некоторое смущение (только личное мнение и не факт что оно истинно) наличие спаечного процесса и столь четкой корешковой локализации боли...
Хотя если при радикулолизе "жестко" поработали с корешком (при отсутствии хорошего микроскопа, к примеру), то длительное время может сохранятся травматический радикулит.


----------



## abelar (12 Дек 2007)

Если говорить только и гарантированно о "спаечном процессе" то посоветую грамотную гирудотерапию. Сам в нее не очень верил (отдавало знахарщиной), пока не попробовал применить... Чудеса!good


----------



## Даша (13 Дек 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А вы уверенны о наличии спаек? Повтор МРТ был? У меня вызывает некоторое смущение (только личное мнение и не факт что оно истинно) наличие спаечного процесса и столь четкой корешковой локализации боли...
> Хотя если при радикулолизе "жестко" поработали с корешком (при отсутствии хорошего микроскопа, к примеру), то длительное время может сохранятся травматический радикулит.



Насколько я понимаю, при наличии имплантата МРТ не делают. 3-D спиральный томограф доступен у нас в Хабаровске только больным стационара. А попасть туда трудно ой-ей-ёй как.
Вы, безусловно, правы в сомнении по поводу "спаечного процесса и столь четкой корешковой локализации боли", в моем случае врачи всегда в недоумении. К большому сожалению, меня всегда признают нерядовым случаем. Автомобильная травма в анамнезе, 8 лет консервативной терапии (до операции) могут такого натворить в организме, что только диву даешься. 
До операции, например,  вообще ни у кого не было мнения о возможности рубцово-спаечного процесса, а оказалось, что процесс обширный. 
Я просто ужасно боюсь, т.к. впервые за много лет живу без безумной боли. Уже полтора месяца. Мне снимает боль кетанов! Я раньше его вообще за дистиллированную воду считала. 
По мнению оперировавшего нейрохирурга (сразу после операции) возможность вторичного рубцово-спаечного процесса не исключена, а скорее вероятна. 
Я привыкла бороться с ситуацией путем физический упражнений, а сдесь они бессильны, видимо. Поэтому пытаюсь насколько возможно держать руку на пульсе. А травматическим радикулитом вы меня просто, на самом деле, сильно успокоили. С этим же можно бороться! Спасибо. yahoo 
Еще бы знать как с гадким "конусом-эпиконусом" справиться - вообще было бы хорошо! furious 
Спасибо!
А про пиявки узнаю.


----------



## Syrya (29 Июн 2013)

*abelar*, Здравствуйте не гляните мою тему, просто общаюсь напрямую с клиниками разными некоторые считают иссечь рубец! https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16229/ С ув. Евгений (может поможет гирудотерапия)


----------

